# Made my first pipe!



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been working on this for awhile. The concept started out bigger, but it's amazing how fast a few mistakes can lead to more sanding and a smaller pipe. I did all the drills myself, so they aren't exactly perfect, but who's complaining... I'm happy with it. The inaugural smoke will take place sometime tomorrow.



















Cheers!


----------



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

In the words of Randy Quaid "She's a beauty Clark." 
I've been trying to find the time and resolve to start one myself. I don't know what's stopping me, but I can't seem to take the first step. Hope she smokes well. Congrats on the accomplishment.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Im not a piper, but i know a nice pipe when i see one!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I've hung out with enough carvers to know that what separates the amateurs from the pros is the quality of the stem, and it looks like you're well on your way. A nice thin button can be really tough to accomplish. Nicely done. If you make more and need an outside opinion on them, I'll volunteer to be a guinea pig.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Great looking pipe Dan, very well done!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I love that push stem. Looks great Dan! Are we gunna see another Puffer open a carving business?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a great looking pipe! I bet it is that much better because you carved it with your own two hands. Let us know how it smokes!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice first pipe! It's especially impressive that you did your own drilling on your first. 

Let us know how that first smoke goes. Smoking a pipe you've made is a special event.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Great job Dan!

Absolutely beautiful. Is that a stain finish or natural Briar color? Also, carnauba or PU?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Great job Dan!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. Is that a stain finish or natural Briar color? Also, carnauba or PU?


Hekthor - I used a walnut colored stain and carnuba wax.

Thanks for all the kind words about my pipe everybody. I'll let you know how it smokes.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats, Dan! I would be happy to smoke from a pipe like that... Even more so knowing I made it!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Cursing my job right now..... I can't see pictures here at work so I'll be looking forward to seeing it when I get home. Congrats on the first one Dan!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done, Dan. Beautiful.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous work, Dan!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy Sandpaper, Dan, that's just super! :hail: Military mount? Whatever, I like the stem/shank junction. (From what I've read recently, the straight mortise and tenon is fundamentally inferior. I love to read stuff like that, since I'm an iconoclast at heart. :lol 

Fantastic! Beautiful! :tu


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Well done !


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks again guys for all the kind words. I've gotta decide what tobacco will be the first smoke. I'm thinking Royal Yacht, since that's the Tobak of the Month!

I've posted this picture already (somewhere on here), but this is what the briar looked like about two weeks ago. You can probably see a size difference - I'm glad I started with a big piece! The poker in the background is next.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

so what did you use to turn the bowl and where did you purchase the stem? I am looking into maybe doing this but I wanna see a ROI breakdown first...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice job, Dan! Looking forward to seeing what you come up with in the future.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, excellent! I can barely carve a turkey, let alone whittle THAT out of a block of hard briar!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

GREAT first pipe, Dan.
Really like the Spigot stem/Army mount.
And it's evident even in these two internet-pics that you spend a ton of time sanding, and worrying over details. Respect.

Look into Nickel or Silver bands. Most Army Mount pipes have one, partly to reinforce the shank. . .and partly b/c they look awesome!

Keep it up!
Dave


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you shaped before drilling? I'd think it would be easier to drill something that is square as opposed to round.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Danny - its cheaper to buy a pipe, trust me. However, if you like working with your hands, this is a fun thing to do, and smoking a pipe while making a pipe, well that's just awesome!! I bought most of my stuff from pipe makers emporium and J.H. Lowe, both online.

Dave - I looked everywhere for military bands, even purchased two to play with. I just haven't been able to find the rounded ones that I need. I spoke with Tim, and he's hooking me up with some regular stems, and I bought a lathe today, so we'll see where all this goes.

Tyler, I didn't have my bits yet, and I was anxious, so I started sanding. It would've been infinitely better to drill first!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

DanR said:


> ...and I bought a lathe today, so we'll see where all this goes.


I can see the hamster wheel turning already. Collecting ever more specific tools for pipe making is almost as addictive as pipe and tobacco collecting. TAD?


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

DanR said:


> Dave - I looked everywhere for military bands, even purchased two to play with. I just haven't been able to find the rounded ones that I need. I spoke with Tim, and he's hooking me up with some regular stems, and I bought a lathe today, so we'll see where all this goes.
> 
> Tyler, I didn't have my bits yet, and I was anxious, so I started sanding. It would've been infinitely better to drill first!


Oh, gotcha. I can totally sympathize with being anxious to get carving!

What lathe did you get?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tylerlane said:


> Oh, gotcha. I can totally sympathize with being anxious to get carving!
> 
> What lathe did you get?


I bought a Rikon, which is the Chinese knockoff of the Jet lathes that are very popular. After my wood turning class today, they offered 15% off of everything that we purchased related to turning. So I went crazy.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

DanR said:


> I bought a Rikon, which is the Chinese knockoff of the Jet lathes that are very popular. After my wood turning class today, they offered 15% off of everything that we purchased related to turning. So I went crazy.


Nice!

I like the idea of the wood turning class. Lots of pipe makers I have talked to or seen on YouTube have no idea how to rightly use wood turning chisels, and therefore they have difficulties using them well. (Often times their problem is they are using the wrong chisel for the job.) I think you'll be glad you started by taking that class.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tylerlane said:


> Nice!
> 
> I like the idea of the wood turning class. Lots of pipe makers I have talked to or seen on YouTube have no idea how to rightly use wood turning chisels, and therefore they have difficulties using them well. (Often times their problem is they are using the wrong chisel for the job.) I think you'll be glad you started by taking that class.


Well, I still have a lot to learn, but the class certainly propelled me in the right direction. So, since it sounds like you have a lot of experience with this, which tool do you like best for hard dense woods, like briar or olivewood?


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, I think that all the chisels do fine with the dense hard woods -- in a lot of ways those are easier to turn since they don't tend to tear out -- I just mean for the type of shaping that is being done they misuse chisels. What I see most commonly is the use of a skew chisel turned flat and used as a scraper. It works, it's just not the easiest way, IMO.

I turn briar using two chisels for about 99% of the work, a 3/8" spindle gouge and a 1/16" parting tool.

Tyler


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tylerlane said:


> I turn briar using two chisels for about 99% of the work, a 3/8" spindle gouge and a 1/16" parting tool.
> 
> Tyler


Just when I'm thinking about making a pipe, reality strikes. First a lathe, now chiseling technique. Might as well ask me to knock out some walls and build an extension on the house. :lol:


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Just when I'm thinking about making a pipe, reality strikes. First a lathe, now chiseling technique. Might as well ask me to knock out some walls and build an extension on the house. :lol:


It's not that bad...at first. 

I made my first pipe with a file and sandpaper. (It was a kit, I wasn't brave enough to drill like Dan!)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> The inaugural smoke will take place sometime tomorrow.
> Cheers!


How about a time pool, $10000 a slot? (Gotta make it worthwhile, right? The winner could at least afford a new Dunhill. :wink

1100:1159

1200:1259
1300:1359...2300: 2359

Maybe an under and over?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beauty! :yo:

Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> How about a time pool, $10000 a slot? (Gotta make it worthwhile, right? The winner could at least afford a new Dunhill. :wink
> 
> 1100:1159
> 
> ...


Oops, sorry Jim. I did indeed have my inaugural smoke last night. A 1/2 bowl of Royal Yacht as promised. I was a little disappointed in the draw, so I plan to work on that, otherwise it felt great both in hand and clenched. The bowl is nice and large, just the way I like them.

I've put the poker (my other project) on the lathe last night and drilled the draught hole and the tobacco chamber, and also rounded it out a little bit. As long as I don't mess it up, this one will be even nicer methinks. Here's where I am so far...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks super, Dan! I see you have a band on it! :tu

So what's wrong with the draw exactly? Marty Pulvers mentions that a lot.  Is it that the draught hole is too small? (Seems easily remedied, but maybe not.) The stem too compressed or hole too small? Just curious...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Looks super, Dan! I see you have a band on it! :tu
> 
> So what's wrong with the draw exactly? Marty Pulvers mentions that a lot. Is it that the draught hole is too small? (Seems easily remedied, but maybe not.) The stem too compressed or hole too small? Just curious...


Well, I had some issues with the stem, and actually broke off a big chunck of the shank as I was making it, which resulted in a shorter, thinner shank. The result is that the stem pushes up against the draught hole, and considering that it isn't perfectly straight, I've got some constriction issues. It think I can fix it, just need to mull it over a little bit. I don't want to create any more weak points...


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

DanR said:


> Well, I had some issues with the stem, and actually broke off a big chunck of the shank as I was making it, which resulted in a shorter, thinner shank. The result is that the stem pushes up against the draught hole, and considering that it isn't perfectly straight, I've got some constriction issues. It think I can fix it, just need to mull it over a little bit. I don't want to create any more weak points...


If its misaligned draught hole to tenon end hole, maybe chamfer the hole on the end of the tenon.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tylerlane said:


> If its misaligned draught hole to tenon end hole, maybe chamfer the hole on the end of the tenon.


Ooh, that might work. Thanks Tyler!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang, Dan. Let me know when you start accepting commissions


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Dang, Dan. Let me know when you start accepting commissions


Well, it'll be right after they write the article about me in Pipes and Tobacco magazine! ound:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tyler, are you the Tyler Lane of Tyler Lane Pipes?

About The Pipe Maker

If so, thank you for your excellent YT videos. I recommend them when anyone asks me about pipe making. Good to see you on Puff.


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Tyler, are you the Tyler Lane of Tyler Lane Pipes?
> 
> If so, thank you for your excellent YT videos. I recommend them when anyone asks me about pipe making. Good to see you on Puff.


Yep, that's me.

Thanks for having me, it's good to be here.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tylerlane said:


> Yep, that's me.
> 
> Thanks for having me, it's good to be here.


Well, I'll be. I've been watching all your videos for the past few weeks trying to figure this stuff out, and here you are. Welcome aboard, and thanks for the help.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's the poker in it's final state. I finished it up last night...


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful. And amazing job with the photography! Think you have a real eye for this.

I can't stop looking at that pic. . .

Keep it up!
Dave


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Another beauty Dan! Very impressive.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That poker came out _pretty_! You, sir, are well on your way.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

So, uh, where are the serial numbers? :spy:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess the poker would be DR0002, if I had any way to mark them. One improvement at a time I guess. 

I am smoking some GH Bright CR Flake to break her in, and she's doing marvelous. This one smokes like a dream and is now my favorite pipe (sorry Dave!). It's a tad heavy when clenched in the jaw, so I'll have to save it for the slow peaceful smokes rather than the "working in the garage" smokes... No problem there!

My package from Tim West showed up today, which has 12 more pieces of briar and an assortment of stems. Time to fire up the lathe and start a new project I guess...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work, Dan! I've been lusting for a poker lately, and yours is gorgeous!


----------

